# Moving to Mallorca with Children



## sbleach (Dec 3, 2010)

My husband and I are moving to Mallorca early 2011. But we're not sure which town to settle in. THe move is not permanent - we're going for 1-2 years max. We have a 2 year old and 5 month old. I've been looking between Palma and Andratx (although Palma isn't a top choice for me as it seems to big and busy). I've been to the south and love it and I've heard there are more expats there....although the north is much cheaper. Why is this? Can anyone recommend a good place to go? At the moment I've been basing my search around baby groups and baby friendly places. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, I've not lived in Allorca altho it is my favourite holiday destination. The north is lovely, I suspect its possibly cheaper because there isnt as much work or not as accessible??? We do have one or two posters who are in Mallorca who pop in from time to time, they may have more advise and help. I'm not sure about the expat community on the island, as its small and times are hard I dont know how things are going there for them

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... Heres a couple of old threads that may help you??? I've not read them, just looked at the title. I hope they help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ooling-north-mallorca.html?highlight=mallorca

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...62450-moving-mallorca.html?highlight=mallorca

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...8087-thoughts-majorca.html?highlight=mallorca

Jo xxx


----------



## sbleach (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info and links, Jo. I'm not solely dedicated to going to Mallorca (although all our friends are pushing us in that direction...I wonder why  ) so if you can recommend any other destination I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. I originally was looking at mainland spain, somewhere along the coast of the Costa del Sol.

I must be mad moving with two babies...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sbleach said:


> Thanks for the info and links, Jo. I'm not solely dedicated to going to Mallorca (although all our friends are pushing us in that direction...I wonder why  ) so if you can recommend any other destination I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. I originally was looking at mainland spain, somewhere along the coast of the Costa del Sol.
> 
> I must be mad moving with two babies...


People have done stranger things!!! To be honest, its probably easier with babies than teenagers - I did that!!!!!!!

The trouble with Spain both mainland and the islands is the recession, no jobs! But if thats not an issue for you then possibly Mallorca is as good a place as any altho I have heard its quite expensive???? As for the costa del sol, well there are plenty of expats, but you need to come over and take a look. There are expat areas in most towns. What I have found tho is that there dont seem to be quite so many British, for example where I live, I have British one side, dutch the other, french next to them. Opposite I have british who have german each side. However, for some strange reason we all speak in English to each other!!!!?

So my advise would be to go and have a look - not a holiday but a fact finding, objective look and dont go in the summer, see what they're like out of season!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> People have done stranger things!!! To be honest, its probably easier with babies than teenagers - I did that!!!!!!!
> 
> The trouble with Spain both mainland and the islands is the recession, no jobs! But if thats not an issue for you then possibly Mallorca is as good a place as any altho I have heard its quite expensive???? As for the costa del sol, well there are plenty of expats, but you need to come over and take a look. There are expat areas in most towns. What I have found tho is that there dont seem to be quite so many British, for example where I live, I have British one side, dutch the other, french next to them. Opposite I have british who have german each side. However, for some strange reason we all speak in English to each other!!!!?
> 
> ...


And look through this forum to see what people have said about various places like Malaga, Benidorm, Valencia, Alicante, Castellon,


----------



## Joturke (Sep 24, 2009)

A Young family on the verge of quite possibly a wonderful adventure.

Only you and husband can know and decide on what you need / look for in those 2 years. I believe that if you simply immerse into the local life the experience will be richer, perhaps at times difficult but ultimately rewarding for all your family. Good luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As someone who lived on an island in Scotland and then a peninsula I could guess the same things I list will be the same for any island.

Everything is more expensive... logistics need paying.
Isolation..... Even if you are not intending to go off the island the minute you know you are trapped due to weather, ferry/plane strike you feel the sudden urge leave.
Unless you never leave the island then going away for a long weekends drive means a ferry fare on top of all the other expenses.


----------



## sbleach (Dec 3, 2010)

This is exciting, yet oh so difficult. Joturke, thanks for reminding me this is a positive venture. Maiden Scotland, you have brought up some valid issues. I do get a bit clausterphobic*. I wonder if I'd feel trapped in Mallorca. Surely it's too big for that!?! With Mallorca, it's the idealic beauty that keeps me looking there. I've never seen the Med look so beautiful!

Does anyone live in a location that they love so much that they'd highly recommend it to anyone they speak to?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Regarding ferry fares and internal flights, cost of living etc. I live on one of the smaller Canary Islands.

Because I am a resident, I get a reduction in internal flights and ferry fares, and because I am an old cantankerous git I get even a bigger reduction. these reductions are for all residents of the Canary Islands and apply to all internal flights in Spain.

I do not know for sure but I believe the same applies to the Islas Baleares.

The cost of living in the Canary Islands is cheaper than other parts of Spain, our IGC or Vat is only 5 per cent, but not having been to Mallorca, yet, I cannot comment on that area,

Hepa.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sbleach said:


> This is exciting, yet oh so difficult. Joturke, thanks for reminding me this is a positive venture. Maiden Scotland, you have brought up some valid issues. I do get a bit clausterphobic*. I wonder if I'd feel trapped in Mallorca. Surely it's too big for that!?! With Mallorca, it's the idealic beauty that keeps me looking there. I've never seen the Med look so beautiful!
> 
> Does anyone live in a location that they love so much that they'd highly recommend it to anyone they speak to?


Mallorca is beautiful and very cosmopolitan so I don't think you'd feel claustrophobic. There are densely populated tourist areas around the coast (tourism is 80% of the island's economy) but the interior is wild and rugged, you can always get away from it all!.

Are you aware that the official language is Catalan, not Castellano (i.e. "Spanish")?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Are you aware that the official language is Catalan, not Castellano (i.e. "Spanish")?


Well, it's Mallorquín actually...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Regarding ferry fares and internal flights, cost of living etc. I live on one of the smaller Canary Islands.
> 
> Because I am a resident, I get a reduction in internal flights and ferry fares, and because I am an old cantankerous git I get even a bigger reduction. these reductions are for all residents of the Canary Islands and apply to all internal flights in Spain.
> 
> ...




I too got a reduction on ferry fares in Scotland but when you multiply it by 4 it is still expensive...
The Canaries are not in the EC? so booze etc are cheaper but these don't feed a family of 4


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Canaries are not in the EC? so booze etc are cheaper but these don't feed a family of 4


The Canary Islands are part of the European Community, we fly the European flag, our currency is the Euro, I vote in the European elections. However we are in a zone of special exemption and along with alcohol tobacco, most other commodities are cheaper than Spain, quite simply because of the reduced rate of the Vat, 5 per cent.

Plus we produce most of our own fruit and veg, our livestock, and we have a substantial fishing industry. The one major product we import is oil, however we are closer to the Caribbean and Nigerian oil fields than Europe so transportation costs are cheaper, diesel today 74 cents.

Life here is good!

Hepa


----------



## greenteen (Dec 6, 2010)

*Just moved back to UK from Mallorca*

Hello SBleach

Myself and family have just moved back to the UK from Mallorca (for various reasons)
It is a lovely island and somewhere that is quite easy to live. I lived in the Canaries too and found that a bit too small (for me). The easy answer to your question is do you speak any Spanish or Catalan ? This will obviously open a lot of doors for you and will mean you can live anywhere and meet people - if you don't you will need to be based around an English speaking community for your sanity. It can get a bit lonely with just your immediate family. We lived in a small village which was very Mallorquin, but we could speak conversational (not perfect) Spanish and people are very friendly. In the area you are talking about I would say your best bet is around Palma Nova, which is quite nice and not too expensive - you are quite close to some nice villages there, Palma is not far and there will be a lot of English people around and probably a toddler group too. It will not be too quiet in the winter either as places such as Illetes (which is closer to Palma) almost completely closes. Spanish people don't really go in for toddler groups they just tend to meet up in the playgrounds early in the evening. There is a Country Club in Santa Ponca where mostly English people go and I would say you would meet a lot of people quickly there - whether they will be your sort is another matter!! Make sure you read other threads on the forum about English people living in Spain - its quite true, you will find you are befriended by people who just want to make money out of you as you are new arrivals and have money to spend - be cautious of the over friendly. We met some lovely people and not so lovely - as you would in the UK. 
Anyhow I am happy to answer any questions you may have and could also put you in touch with an honest rental company if you are interested. Best of luck


----------

